# Ergo Classic vs Sport vs Performance



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd like to get an Ergo for my LO that's due this August but I'm not sure which one to get. There is the Ergo Classic, Organic (same as Classic but with Organic cotton, right?), Sport and Performance. Online, the descriptions are not all that different from one another. Unfortunately I live in an area where there is nowhere to try any out, so I'm hoping some of you have seen/used the different models.

It's very warm and humid all year long here, so at first I thought I'd get the Sport or Performance, as they are described as lightweight and keeping you cool. But I am worried that it will feel like outdoor gear, and not something cozy that I'll also want to use regularly around the house. Also, IME, cotton is often cooler than synthetic because it breathes.

If anyone has any thoughts on the differences, it would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I haven't tried all of them, just the Sport that came this morning, but i can tell you that it FEELS like cotton (in terms of the fabric) not at all like a polyester. It's a poly-cotton but you really can't tell it's not a cotton iykwim. I imagined it might be a bit rucksacky, but it really isn't. I agree that cotton "breathes" but there are several layers of fabric and padding between so the design sort of minimises the breathability of cotton - the polycotton wicks slightly and the sport has a vent opening in the back of the pouch to air out sweat little necks/backs. I'm in Scotland - it's NOT hot here, but i'm really active with the carriers and use them all the time, and DD2 and I are both sweaters, so it's perfect for us. A small difference but a valuable one i feel.

I've had my DD2 (turning 1 on saturday!) on my front and back and my (21.5kg!) DD1 (5yo!) on my back. It's really comfy, not at all "outdoorsy" and IMO definitely fine/comfy/cosy for using about the house.

We chose the sport because we're both tall, broad-shouldered, big (not hugely fat but not skinny and not small-boned) people and it has extra distance in the straps. DD's both look great in it.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the Sport only because it was $57 on Babysteals one day (plus shipping). I had borrowed a Classic. The Sport does seem a bit lighter, but I wouldn't say it is a massive difference. Gotta go, but that's the two cents I have time to spare!


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you both for your two-cents. I ended up buying a Sport last night because I realized it was the last day to get it for 20% off at REI, but I told myself that I can always exchange it if I think I want a different one.


----------

